# Pier at Mexico beach



## Rhodes (Jun 20, 2017)

I will be heading down to Mexico Beach for the weekend and was wondering if it would be worth while to take a rod along. I will be land locked and have never surf fished or pier fished there so I was wondering if anyone here on the forum could offer some insight on species to target this time of year and choice of baits. Thanks in advance for any advice.....much appreciated.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2017)

You bet it is. Go early in the morning or at night when there`s not a crowd. Use a Gulp shrimp on a jig head. Drop it straight down into the water right where the waves start. Walk down the pier just dragging and bouncing it on the bottom, by simply lifting and dropping the rod tip. Between every piling, lift the rod tip and swing the Gulp under the pier as you walk. Walk all the way around the pier and back the other side to where the waves start again. I`ve caught a lot flounder and some dog snapper this way. An old local taught me that trick.

Also, using fiddlers around the pilings can get you some sheephead.


----------



## Rhodes (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks Nicodemus (cool name). I will definitely try that technique. I was wondering if wading out and pitching around those pier pilings from shore might be productive. Do you know if any Pompano are around?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2017)

Rhodes said:


> Thanks Nicodemus (cool name). I will definitely try that technique. I was wondering if wading out and pitching around those pier pilings from shore might be productive. Do you know if any Pompano are around?




That`s been my nickname my entire life.     Never tried wading around the pilings. Carry you a spinning reel tipped with a yellow jig and give it a try, both from the pier and in the surf, and if any pompano are around, you`ll find out right quick.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 20, 2017)

Been going to MB for years.  I love it!!  It use to be a big secret, more folks are catching on. 

I have fished the beaches and caught fish.  Seen people catch rays and small shark.  Took my small boat out of the MB boat ramp and fished 1/2 mile from shore and caught fish.  They are there.

The pier can get crowded, like Nic said, early AM and evening are best bets.  You'll see locals do the same thing.

Seen folks paddle a line out with a canoe for larger sharks.


----------

